# a little about me =]



## BritBailey

Hi, 
My name is Brittani Bailey. I am 18 years old. Married to a Marine. =] We are trying to Concieve before we get sperated. With being married to a marine, there are always that chance of him going away to war.... So we are trying to concieve before that happens so that if anything does happen to my babe I will always have a part of him with me at all times. Introduce yourselves. I would love to meet new people and get advice! =] 

Thank you and God bless.


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hi: welcome


----------



## BritBailey

Thank you very much! =] How are you?


----------



## lynz

:hi: welcome to baby and bump


----------



## nessajane

Welcome to bnb :)


----------



## xJG30

Welcome To BnB


----------



## momandpeanut

Hi welcome to BnB 

Good luck with TTC !


----------



## Anababe

Welcome to BnB! :hi:


----------



## leeanne

Welcome to BnB! :)


----------



## BritBailey

Thank you everyone!! =] Nice to meet all of you!


----------



## Angela855

Hi Brittani! 

I've not long joined BnB myself and it is fab! Everyone is so helpful and supportive. Really hope you get your :bfp: soon. Baby dust to you!

:dust:

xxx


----------



## faith_may

Welcome


----------



## Sam86

Hello :) Good luck with ttc, i hope you get lucky soon!! xx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

welcome to the addiction that is BnB


----------



## browneyedshorty81

hey hun :0)
i think you still have a chance, test next week ok :) i'm testing Sunday and Tuesday, if i do not get AF by then :) goodluck sweetie, keep in touch!


----------



## chefamy1122

Welcome to BnB! I have a couple of marines in my family. Semper Fi!


----------



## BritBailey

Thank you so much! =] Semper fi!


----------



## sezaj90

iya guys and girls im new here im 20yrs old and im from leeds and would love some advice or somone to talk to, i had a missed misscarrage about a yr now i was 10wks, i was at home had a bit ov pain during the day and later on i satrted spotting and my ex fiance said aww dnt worry about it it will be nothing but i got worried and couldnt sleep a wink, couldnt want to ring the doctors, i rang them and they booked me an appointment at st james hospial for my first scan to see if there was anything wrong, but new by the look on her face and wat i saw on the screen i just burst into tears i didnt no what to do with myself, i got home and that time i still couldnt get over it. 

Later on i was layin in bed as normal and felt really wet down there and stood up and there just loads ov blood, i had the baby at home i caught on a tisue wen i was on the toilet it was so tiny it had eyes, fingers, toes, coulnt fine the sex ov him or her, but i was really gutted, still am now.
We were trying for 5 mounths and we went out for 2years, where not togther now im will sombody else, been goin out for a year and we want to try to concieve i really want a boy first so he can look after the girl but we will c, crnt wait for it to happen but me and by bf are really stresses at min and i now its even harder to try when your stressed, when do u think i should try iv just finished my period after going on the pill for a year, just dont know when  xx [/COLOR]


----------



## v2007

Hi :wave:

Welcome to Baby and Bump. 

V xxxx


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## LittlePants

:hi::hi::hi:

Hi! And Welcome!


----------



## soraya tamary

thanx alot


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

Hello ladies,

I am new to this, and I am VERY lost lol... I am hopeful I will get the hang of this soon :). 

So the husband and I have been TTC for about 2 years. I am hoping it will happen soon!. I am hoping by signing up on this BnB, you lovely ladies will give advice on how to handle TTC. 

thanks,

Angie


----------

